
Show HN: OpenAgain – UK hospitality sector tool to support NHS Test and Trace - rikkipitt
https://www.openagain.co.uk
======
rikkipitt
OpenAgain launched the first phase of a national campaign to get the British
hospitality sector re-open safely.

The 100% free of charge solution enables pubs and restaurants solve the
daunting challenge of collecting and storing customer contact data in
accordance with government guidelines. At table ordering will also be provided
free of charge in the near future.

Unlike other offerings, the OpenAgain solution does not require pub and
restaurant customers to download an app; thereby ensuring that anybody in
possession of a smartphone can easily go out for a drink or meal without
having the hassle of downloading a different app for each establishment that
they wish to visit.

Therefore, even larger pub and restaurant chains that may already have their
own advanced smartphone apps in place, will benefit greatly from this solution
in addition to their own, to enable them to cater for potential customers that
have not downloaded their apps.

~~~
kulor
Looks like it's set to solve a good problem, congrats on the launch. Would be
more enticing if I saw a glimpse into the product(s) through screenshots etc.

~~~
rikkipitt
Thanks for the suggestion, kulor. We're aiming to get some real world example
pictures up on the site from our current user base. Screenshots are also
doable now we've got the product off the ground. Hopefully over the coming
days we should be in a position to share an update.

